# SSH inaccessable after client crash.



## dragos240 (Sep 24, 2010)

Is there a way to prevent inaccessibility after a client crash? Because it is a pain to keep halting the system and booting up again.


----------



## anomie (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you sure it's just the client that is crashing? Any clues in /var/log/auth.log?


----------



## kpa (Sep 24, 2010)

I've never seen that behaviour with ssh, if the ssh client crashes (or network connection is interrupted) there is usually an orphaned session that has to be killed to get rid of but the sshd daemon itself should always remain running and accepting connections.


----------



## dragos240 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well. How can I kill an orphaned root session? For example, on a normal account, could I kill a root session? Should I set up sudo?


----------

